# Male Blood Parrot Eating Eggs imediately after Laying



## Xox-Zip-xoX (Aug 14, 2010)

A pair of Blood Parrots in my 55 gallon have been acting as if they were going to breed for the past week or so, today, I found the female laying eggs, and the male following her, eating them as they were being laid. 

I realize that majority of male blood parrots are infirtile, but I'd still like to know why he hasnt even tried fertilizing them. Does anyone have any ideas? Will this be an ongoing thing, or will he eventually grow out of it?


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

It could be two females.

On the other hand, it often takes new cichlid pairs a few tries to get it right.


----------



## sleepyfish (Dec 22, 2012)

Are they inbred?


----------

